
John Gruber – “These keyboards are the biggest mistake in Apple’s history” - ricardolopes
https://daringfireball.net/linked/2019/04/26/johnston-macbook-keyboard
======
richliss
Agreed - I’m ready to completely move away from Windows and it’s insane
telemetry and patches to Apple but the only thing stopping me is the MacBook
keyboard.

I’m confident I’m not the only one.

